# Mini Cooper - Boot Rust



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I've noticed some bubbling that's occurred on the boot of my R53 Cooper S just above the number plate lights. Has anyone else had this happen on theirs? I know a friend who owned a JCW in the same model as mine but he sold it without repairing it.

What's the best course of action to remove rust bubbles? 

I'll post a pic when I have a spare moment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Have a look for breakers with one same colour..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I was hoping to avoid purchasing the whole tailgate tbh, colour will always be slightly different shade from car to car.

Has anyone on here sandblasted rust off car panels before?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Take it back the bare metal then use bilt hamber deox gel to remove the rust
Then treat the are with bilt hamber electrox to stop or prolong it coming back.

It's what I plan to do on my rusty wheel arches


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

What about warranty.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Mine is the same 

Possibility that bmw will cover it under the paint warranty but they can be very picky so depends on the dealership you go to tbh wouldn't touch mine due to a respray that's been carried out so they wernt happy to honour it.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Much appreciated for the advice, I never thought about the paint warranty to be honest. I will probably pop down to my local mini dealer tomorrow to talk to them about it - I'm not holding my breath though as I'm aware that a previous owner had some work done on the passenger side of the car.


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I had the same problem with my r53. Its a common problem with these cars. I just changed the complete rear tailgate in the same colour as it worked out cheaper.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

They are known for having rust problems and raining in in the well


----------

